# What do you dehydrate?



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Drew got me a dehydrator for Christmas. He won't confirm it or let me open it but I know 

Besides liver and lung and human stuff, what else is fun to dehydrate? 

I'd like to do bullysticks but I'm not sure how that would work out.


----------



## Blueszz (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi, I'm 'new' here, being a lurker for quit some time.
Everything without lots of fat be dried and stored for longer time with success. I love to dry lung. It dries fast and is a great low calorie snack. Other things I dry is muscle meat (venison, hare, wild rabbit) and white fish. Sometimes I dry minced meat that I rolled into little balls and if the meat doesn't stick well enough to itself I use and egg as glue (and I include the egg shell).
Other things that can be dried are tendons, ears (with hair on it) or duck/chicken feet, chicken necks. Only make sure the temperature is low enough and that you don't 'cook' the bones.

Nicole (feeding PMR in the Netherlands)


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We also dehydrate heart - sliced chicken and turkey heart and fine diced beef and pork heart. The dogs flip for it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we tried to dehydrate bubba but he wouldn't fit.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a dehydrator too waht temp should you cook things like chicken feet. I have only done beef and chicken I am avoiding liver because I was told the smell is horrible.


----------



## Blueszz (Oct 25, 2011)

With chicken feet you have to make sure the temperature is low, let's say 50C (=122F)
Liver has a typical smell when you dry it but for me it's not really stinky. Don't you have spare room, a guest room or something else where you can dry without being confronted with the smell if it's too much for you? 
I don't dry liver anymore because my dogs love liver as it is and I don't want to give too much liver.

Another thing you can dry is chicken hearts, rabbit kidney's or slices of other kidney. Only make sure you remove as much fat as possible.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I think I'll probably put it in the shop when I use it.

Has anyone ever done bullysticks?


----------



## Blueszz (Oct 25, 2011)

No, but only because I wasn't able to get the right meat for it. I don't see a problem with dehyrating bullysticks.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

What kind of human things do you dehydrate? Is it worthwhile to get one of these things between human food and dog food? Do you use it a lot?

I just had to throw away a bunch of fruit on the counter that had gotten moldy and some from the grocery store that actually came home moldy so I was wondering if it was worth it to buy really good fruit at the farmers market or whole foods and dehydrate it before it went bad for us people?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> What kind of human things do you dehydrate? Is it worthwhile to get one of these things between human food and dog food? Do you use it a lot?
> 
> I just had to throw away a bunch of fruit on the counter that had gotten moldy and some from the grocery store that actually came home moldy so I was wondering if it was worth it to buy really good fruit at the farmers market or whole foods and dehydrate it before it went bad for us people?


We camp a lot and I'd like to have some fruit ahd veggies handy for snacks on trips. I'd dehydrate all kinds of fruit, vegetables even. Drew REALLY wants beef jerky. I think thats the main reason why he got it for me.


----------



## gorge77 (May 13, 2011)

i've tried to dehydrate kale. i mix in alittle coconut oil, ACV + sea salt & dip the kale in it & then dehydrate. they turn out to be really tasty & crispy, like kale chips. 

i've also dehydrated shishamo (pregnant fish),chix wing tips & pork hearts.


----------

